# Low Sound from Left Channel



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, I am new. I have a Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver paired with two JBL HLS610 reference speakers. I set up my system several weeks ago, but only yesterday did I start having this problem.

The left channel output is not putting out the same power as the right channel. I have tested both speakers and cables, and they are good. I kept the speakers plugged in and switched the cables and the speakers were fine, but the problem was now in the left channel. This leads me to think that there is a problem in the receiver. I have also tried multiple sources that I know output stereo and they have not changed anything.

Any ideas? I know I claim that the speakers, cables, and inputs are not the problem, but I do not know how to properly test them. 

PS: The receiver was very hot when I touched it, but I do not know if that would only affect the output of one channel


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you've switched the speaker cables at the receiver and the problem switched channels, then yes, the problem is somewhere in the first half of the chain, either your AVR or your source. Take the source out of the equation by using your AVRs built in test tones (while you are there, make sure the levels are set the same).

When you say louder, how much louder are we talking about? Have you taken readings with an SPL meter?


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

I cant seem to find the test tones. Once I find them I will test that. Yes, the problem did switch channels, so I agree with you about where the problem is.

The problem channel is about 10% the volume of the good channel. I thought the problem channel was completely dead at first until I unplugged the good channel and was barely able to hear the problem channel.

I have a multimeter, will that suffice for testing purposes?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think you'll be able to test output with a multi-meter.

Your test tones should be under setup/speaker setup/level calibration (that's where it's at on my 706).


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, I was able to find the test tones. I hear them on both sides, same volume.

Just re-tested the source connection, after cleaning the contacts. The problem is now resolved, thanks for your help! If if keeps coming back I will let you know.


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmph. I just put everything back to the way it was before I started testing it, and the problem came back! I swapped out the source I was using (mp3 player on a 2.5mm jack to RCA cable) and it went away again. It must be the cable. I guess RadioShack cables fail after 5 years. Hmmm, maybe I will check out Monster Cables (no way in hell)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, just keep trouble shooting it, and you'll get it soon enough. It probably is a cable, try monoprice, bluejeans. Also, it could still be the AVR, perhaps a loose connection at that particular input. Have you tried a different input?


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on the cables. I was able to find a great price on a cable at monoprice, and I will probably shop there a lot more know that I know they have decent prices.

No, the problem was definitely the cable. I tested the bad cable on multiple inputs and the problem persisted.

I have two more questions: I have banana plugs for my speakers but do not use them. Is there any degradation in signal quality or power by using banana plugs? I figure its always better to wire the cables directly in the speaker post.

Also: Should I avoid placing anything on top of the receiver to help with heat dissipation?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The banana plugs shouldn't effect the signal, but essentially, you're getting one more potential point of failure. Using bare wire introduces as few points of failure as possible, but doesn't look as neat and isn't as easy to plug/unplug.

Yes, you want to keep the top of your AVR clear.


----------

